# Gordie Johnson gear



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

looks like he's going to be posting so gear story videos...should be interesting
Starts with his Alex Lifeson model double neck...did not really think about the fact that the scratches on his guitar, were from Gordie using it...kind of a cool thing


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I enjoyed that thanks.
Is he posting those to a webpage or Instagram?

Nathan


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey that was great thx!!

big fan of GJ

*edit* Nathan it looks like he's using his youtube channel


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

bolero said:


> hey that was great thx!!
> 
> big fan of GJ
> 
> *edit* Nathan it looks like he's using his youtube channel


Thanks!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Very cool. Big Sugar = loudest guitar I’ve ever heard. Glad I took ear plugs.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

episode two now posted... Gibson RD...a Standard and an RD Artist...i honestly didn't know they came with funky electronics
this episode he also drops Joel Plaskett as the guy who got him into these guitars...


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Cool! I used to live on the same street as GJ near Bloor and College. One day he put an old black leather couch out on the curb. My roomates and I grabbed it and took it home. It had some guitar picks in it.

Big Sugar is the only show I have ever left because it was too loud. The rumour I heard was that GJ will not allow any guitars in his monitors so they have to be LOUD so he can hear them.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Episode 3...his signature SG...
I like that he is sel depreciating when he reflects on Hugo Boss...i also now understand how he got the sound of a couple songs


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I wish he would mention the amp(s)/pedals he is using on some of these guitar clips. I know he shows some things but still, quick chat on that would be cool.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I remember seeing Grady live at a tiny club in peterborough....they were ducking loud and awesome.
I think he used the only used black sg prototype and the white double neck (I had idea that was lifesons guitar) on stage....but there was like 8 gibsons on stage with him.

Nathan


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah my only beef with Big Sugar is they would crank the PA up so loud, it would often distort & sound like crap

killer tones though

wonder when he will cover the Herzog?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

bolero said:


> wonder when he will cover the Herzog?


wonder no further...i always thought Gilles was pronounced in a 'french' way, not how he was pronouncing it...
very cool!






it pains me a little seeing the finger picks on these guitars..


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Thumbs up for the pandemic haircut


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I think I have a different definition of "clean" then he does.

lol


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

well, there ya go!!

thx for posting that


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

He uses a Fender Fuzz/wah like I got last summer... Cool !


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

ezcomes said:


> wonder no further...i always thought Gilles was pronounced in a 'french' way, not how he was pronouncing it...


You missed the second i, it's spelled Gillies. So actually Scottish heritage I think.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Episode 5...Gibson L6S
Vintage purists might cry a little


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

pretty neat thx for the link!

interesting & non destructive conversion, saddles are inexpensive to replace

I might have kept the originals & gone with new, but big deal


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Former Hugo Boss poster boy let's himself go. Hair by Frank Oz.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

jb welder said:


> Former Hugo Boss poster boy let's himself go. Hair by Frank Oz.


yep, it looks like no more $1,000 cigars for ol' Gordie .... he's changed his image for his GQ days


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I'd love to see a video about the work done on his black Guild archtop.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Starts at 10:00 PM, in around five minutes...






The fun starts around the 5:00 mark.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Starts at 10:00 PM, in around five minutes...


Watching it from the start; thanks for the link, this is fucking awesome.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wardo said:


> Watching it from the start; thanks for the link, this is fucking awesome.


Was it ever, exceeded my expectations by far.

The parade of nice guitars was a bonus.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I would love to know what all he used to pull that off ie; albelton live? how did he set up the stream, etc. It was so good - he’s such an awesome musician.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey that was killer!!

will watch the whole thing later

I imagine he had the multitrack running from the album recording & played the gtr parts live?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I was inspired to dig out my GJ SJ t’day.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Gordie has some nice guitars. I approve.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Not so much gear...but another double neck and a *Diggin a Hole* lesson






I thought i had heard the song was in A..but didnt wrap my head around how a 12 string would handle tuned up there...not thinking aboit a capo


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

That must be funny seeing people showing how to play songs you wrote, incorrectly.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I love that he showed up to play that!
I knew he liked his open tunings, but I never tried a 12 string in open g with a capo on 2 lol

Nathan


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

another great clip!!

I always liked how he did interesting things with the doubleneck; most people didn't really take advantage of letting the unused neck resonate/feedback like GJ did. real good tips

thx for posting


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

bolero said:


> another great clip!!
> 
> I always liked how he did interesting things with the doubleneck; most people didn't really take advantage of letting the unused neck resonate/feedback like GJ did. real good tips
> 
> thx for posting


Doesnt Jimmy Page do that too? There's one song at the end where it sounds like that, is it tangerine?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Now the low end...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> Doesnt Jimmy Page do that too? There's one song at the end where it sounds like that, is it tangerine?


I don't think so, Tangerine is mostly acoustic, isn't it?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that vid was cool, but he didn't talk about the EB0

I guess it's be in part II. I know Garry really liked the EB0, I talked to him about it after a show, as I had one too.

I *think* Leo Fender was involved with the Music Man Stingray bass? didn't he consult with them in the '70's?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Bass pt2


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I met Gordie after a show a couple years ago. I asked him what age he started playing. He told me he was around 14; and played bass first, not guitar.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I may have missed #9 but I caught #10.

funny, I remember him saying his only pedals were gas and brake.....


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I met Gordie after a show a couple years ago. I asked him what age he started playing. He told me he was around 14; and played bass first, not guitar.


I was fortunate enough to catch him at the Cameron House when he was doing the 'Rib Joint' thing. He was playing stand-up bass and they were all set up standing on the bar. He talks about it a bit in this video. Also used to see him a the Grossman's jams (playing guitar) around the same era.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

^^^ great bit. nice to accompany someone down memory lane


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Back then my studio was at 471 Richmond West which lines pretty much right up with Cameron and there’s an alleyway that you could walk through to get up to the Cameron from where I was.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Missed that it wzs already posted...


----------

